
The Cost of Mobile Ads on 50 News Websites - mrkd
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/01/business/cost-of-mobile-ads.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
SQL2219
Wow, look at boston.com a bloated POS. How freaking clueless can one be?

without ad-blocker: 389 files, 16.3 megabytes, 33 seconds

with ad-blocker: 52 files, 3.5 megabytes, 7 seconds

